# Bluetooth-Handys ferngesteuert



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46097


			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neues, gravierendes Sicherheitsproblem mit diversen Bluetooth-Handys
> meldet der IT-Sicherheitsdienstleister Integralis. Demnach kann ein Angreifer mit einem Laptop
> oder PDA Gespräche auf diversen Handys mit Bluetooth-Schnittstelle absetzen,
> übernehmen und unterbrechen. Zudem kann er Telefonbucheinträge lesen und schreiben
> ...



dazu auch :
http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/magazin/0,1518,291687,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sicherheitslücken von W-Lan und Bluetooth
> 
> W-Lan, Bluetooth und UMTS - die künftige Datenübertragung funktioniert drahtlos statt verkabelt.
> Doch gerade die beliebten W-Lan-Netze sind äußerst anfällig für Lauscher und Hacker.
> ...



tf


----------

